# favorite drink



## Jada (May 5, 2012)

i would like to know what is everyone favorite drink. i like to drink BRUGAL RUM! its my 
shit i like it cold or hot no fking ice no chasing it with soda juice period ! on the rockS.<


----------



## Georgia (May 5, 2012)

Root beer for me. Love that stuff. Oh & Mountain Dew


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

Medalla a Puertorican beer MMMMM


----------



## Cobra Strike (May 5, 2012)

grey goose and water


----------



## NbleSavage (May 5, 2012)

Bourbon + 2 ice cubes. Woodford Reserve, Knob Creek, Buffalo Trace, all good. 

Keep in mind, that's probably less than 3 ounces of bourbon for the total week. I'm not much of a drinker, especially when 'On'.


----------



## Lulu66 (May 5, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Medalla a Puertorican beer MMMMM


 
Man i remember when u could buy them for a quarter at las justas in ponce.
Havnt drank in 5 yrs, my fav are no fear and red rip its, but dont drink them anymore, lol just plain water.


----------



## JOMO (May 5, 2012)

Goose and soda


----------



## Pikiki (May 5, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Man i remember when u could buy them for a quarter at las justas in ponce.
> Havnt drank in 5 yrs, my fav are no fear and red rip its, but dont drink them anymore, lol just plain water.



In Mayaguez en la calle bosque a .25 cent, then .50 cent, then .75 for the rest of the night and las justas uffffff good memories....


----------



## Mr P (May 5, 2012)

whisky, vodka


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

Vagina juice!!


----------



## LeanHerm (May 5, 2012)

Goose n redbull


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Vagina juice!!



ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Herm!


----------



## jennerrator (May 6, 2012)

water here baby


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2012)

give me some tequila and watch me get wild out!


----------



## MTgirl (May 6, 2012)

Having a makers mark on the rocks right now! I'm off cycle ATM.


----------



## Jada (May 6, 2012)

absofsteel67 said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Herm!


LMFAO! Hahahhahahaha


----------



## stevenmd (May 6, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Vagina juice!!


 I concur!
But when that's not immediately available...
Let's see.. fav drink... KettleOne and tonic or most Belgian Ales.
Pre-workout: D-Stunner from Betancourt Nutrition
And ALWAYS tons of water!


----------



## HH (May 7, 2012)

Some black label on squared rocks alone, or some blue label if its available 

But always water on a daily, love water.


----------



## coltmc4545 (May 7, 2012)

I'm gonna have to go with herms first post.

Then water.

Then milk. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 7, 2012)

Whiskey, Or Beer. I'm straight up country 
Obviously water if Im not getting drunk, lol.


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2012)

Now you guys listing WATER as your favorite drink...if you weren't dieting and could have any sugary, delicious drink you wanted...would you still stick with WATER?


----------



## stevenmd (May 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Now you guys listing WATER as your favorite drink...if you weren't dieting and could have any sugary, delicious drink you wanted...would you still stick with WATER?


 Dude the well water on my parent's farm tastes hella good! I bring 5 gallon Scepter cans and fill them up when I visit!


----------



## Georgia (May 7, 2012)

stevenmd said:


> Dude the well water on my parent's farm tastes hella good! I bring 5 gallon Scepter cans and fill them up when I visit!



That's well water then. Country water always tastes better than City water. That is a fact. All the nasty shit they put into that to "clean" it. 

Country water is fresh!


----------



## jamesl0822 (May 7, 2012)

General Beauregard's Dixie Sweet Tea....ever in Athens GA then check it out!!!


----------



## HH (May 7, 2012)

I heard about that place and the tea, do they still serve it in mason jars?


----------



## jamesl0822 (May 7, 2012)

Of course....be careful its much stronger than it tastes


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> That's well water then. Country water always tastes better than City water. That is a fact. All the nasty shit they put into that to "clean" it.
> 
> Country water is fresh!



Some of the best tap water I have ever had is from Brooklyn. Then again I've never lived in the country and had "well" water.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (May 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Now you guys listing WATER as your favorite drink...if you weren't dieting and could have any sugary, delicious drink you wanted...would you still stick with WATER?



Yup, I love me some Cold water!!! 
Maybe some Fierce grape Gatorade!! NUM NUM NUM


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2012)

stevenmd said:


> I concur!
> But when that's not immediately available...
> Let's see.. fav drink... KettleOne and tonic or most Belgian Ales.
> Pre-workout: D-Stunner from Betancourt Nutrition
> And ALWAYS tons of water!



Now there is a guy with taste. Being stationed in Germany spoiled me with good ales. I will never drink bud, miller again.

Chimay blue, fab any time Belgian ale. Also A good hefeweizen.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 7, 2012)

Been to germany once to visit one of the dudes that was stationed with me at benning. The beer is thick but delicious and youll have your  beer goggles in no time


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2012)

Infantry87 said:


> Been to germany once to visit one of the dudes that was stationed with me at benning. The beer is thick but delicious and youll have your  beer goggles in no time



Got that right, lowest I had there was 9%. Highest was 12.5, when they get that high it starts not to taste too good, haha.


----------



## jennerrator (May 7, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Now you guys listing WATER as your favorite drink...if you weren't dieting and could have any sugary, delicious drink you wanted...would you still stick with WATER?



pretty much..LOL as a cheat I'll have a caffeine free diet coke! I like beer but that's pretty much gone these days by choice..just lost interest


----------



## DarksideSix (May 7, 2012)

ocean vodka with sprite and a lime wedge.  priceless!


----------

